# Pheasant chic maturation



## royy2 (Sep 10, 2006)

When would it be safe to head to the fields with my dog (Draht) and chase some roosters around? I live in west central MN. When will the chicks be old enough to fly so the dog isn't going to catch any? I'll also be on private property, so the state law concerning this is irrelevant. Thanks much.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

No.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I wouldn't chase birds pheasants around, but you can buy or trap pigeons and tie them the a string attached to the ground and have your dog try to find thoughs.


----------



## royy2 (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, "chasing birds around" was maybe not the best choice of words. My dog already has one year of hunting pheasants under her belt and she probably pointed 100 birds last year. I was just wondering when I could get her out in the field again to walk around with her and let her point a bird or two. I don't want her to catch any young ones and possibly take some point out of her.

When do these young pheasants mature enough where they will fly well enough not to get caught?


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

October


----------



## royy2 (Sep 10, 2006)

October? You must have some slow growing birds out there. :roll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Don't know about Minn......but here in ND it doesn't matter if the land is private or not.You can't do what you are talking about until July 15th.


----------



## royy2 (Sep 10, 2006)

In MN, it's July 15th too, but on private land, you can run your dogs anytime. I'll probably wait until the 1st of august or so..........They should be flying pretty well by then.


----------

